# Ratties prefer hard surfaces?



## abbeyjewel (Oct 10, 2013)

I know I ask a lot of questions.., 

But my ratties prefer to sit on the hard wood surfaces of my room to the carpet or my bed. Also in the cage, every surface is covered in fleece except one. Any chance they get, they are sitting on that uncovered surface.



























Is there any particular reason they do this? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

They could be trying to cool down?


----------



## abbeyjewel (Oct 10, 2013)

That may be it! But it's fall and cold out, so the house is warm a lot of the time, but there have definitely been times when the house has been cold and they still do it? 

Should I leave them to do that or should I change anything? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'd leave them to it; fighting a rat's interior decoration preferences is asking for trouble.


----------



## Kelsi (Sep 20, 2013)

am not sure... but oh wow the first two pics made me giggle, such cute sleeping positions!


----------



## abbeyjewel (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you! My babies are cuties! I love them dearly.  




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

My dog is the same way most of the time but hes really furry and gets overheated easily. It could be their trying to cool down or they just find it comfortable just like how people like sleeping on the cool side of the pillow even if the temp is cold.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Sometimes rats prefer to sleep or sit in one place regardless of the surface, Max sleeps on the top shelf of her cage because she can see what's going on around her. Amelia likes burrowing into the bedding where it's warm and dark.


----------



## abbeyjewel (Oct 10, 2013)

Thing is though, they'll move what they can around so that they lay specifically on the hard parts... Like when they hang out in my desk, they used to always stay in one cubbyhole. Then when I put fleece down, they moved to a different one. Until it's all covered, and now they do their best to get rid of it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

